
Show HN: Gpython is a python interpreter written in go “batteries not included” - nickcw
https://github.com/ncw/gpython
======
nickcw
gpython is an overly ambitious project to port/re-implement cpython in go.
I've been meaning to release it for a long time but I've never felt it was
finished.

The project kind of ground to a halt with the difficulty of porting all those
C modules.

It still isn't finished but I'm sending it out there anyway as it might be of
interest to others!

~~~
CogitoCogito
Maybe the first test would be to try to port/implement the cffi module. That
would at least allow you to use modules written to use that and would be a
first test to see how feasible any more general module support would be.

------
mastrsushi
Is there any benefit to having Python implemented in Go, or is it just for
curiousity?

~~~
mhh__
I often wonder this when I see _x written in Go /whatever_.

I'm assuming you could embed it in a Webserver?

